
Introducing Twilio Add-ons - ben_pr
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2016/05/introducing-twilio-add-ons.html
======
ben_pr
Having worked with Phone Systems for call centers and financial services for
more than a decade I found this very useful.

Interesting uses: You want to use sentiment analysis to automatically pinpoint
calls with angry customers and bridge in a supervisor.

You want to detect the language of inbound messages to route them to a person
who can respond quickly in native tongue.

You want to identify demographics of an inbound sales call so you can
prioritize people with the best buying profile.

You want to use spam or fraud scoring on inbound calls and messages so you can
drop them on the floor before they distract your staff.

